# Getting into Tanganyika



## rabidmurr (Oct 10, 2019)

So I'm relatively new to the hobby, and I recently acquired a 75 gallon tank with a 15 gallon sump that does abt 450gph, along with a koralia evolution wave maker. I have some rocks in the tank with a sand substrate, and wanted to do a Tanganyika style tank. I settled on doing a community tank of cyprichromis leptosoma and neolamprologus similis. I'd just like to confirm first that this 90 gallon system is enough to handle a school of maybe around 12 cyprichromis and a colony of similis, as this is the first time I've gotten into cichlids and larger tanks. Any helpful advice would be appreciated.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Welcome to Cichlid-forum!

Yes to both and you could have a rock dweller or two as well. Stock by the length of the tank, not the gallons of the system.

How did you cycle the tank?


----------



## rabidmurr (Oct 10, 2019)

I cycled by dosing with ammonia in a fishless cycle until i was at 0 for both nitrites and ammonia. Would julies be a good rock dweller to go along with them?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Absolutely. Start with six and end up with a pair.


----------



## rabidmurr (Oct 10, 2019)

What do you mean "end up with a pair?" Would I be giving away the other fish?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Many Tanganyikans are pairing fish. They want to select their own mate so just buying a male and female does not work reliably.

Then...once a pair forms they do not want competition in the tank so may try to kill the other four. The trick is getting the rejects out before they die.

So we rehome cichlids rejected by the pair. A good LFS that knows cichlids should work with you if you ask. This is actually one way to find out if it is a good LFS. Or you could sell them at a local club auction or privately to another local club member.


----------



## rabidmurr (Oct 10, 2019)

Ah I see. Thank you for all of your help


----------

